# avatars



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

does anyone know how i would use one of my pictures and re size it to use as an avatar . Thanks :roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

stick it into photobucket resize it them add in link, it that dont work photobucket, resize drag onto desktop then upload from computer


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

open it in Microsoft Picture manager and resize it.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I used irfanview to resize my avatar pic. You can type in the pixel size (whatever it is for here, i cant remember) and it resizes it ready for you to post.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks peeps will give it a go tom in work . Too busy at the moment watching F1 repeat . Oh the old days :roll:


----------

